# Sick Guinea Pig with UTI or cyst - looking for advice?



## CavieCrazie (Jan 4, 2013)

Apologies if these questions are answered elsewhere, I am new to the forum and haven't quite worked out how to navigate it properly yet! If I should be posting or looking somewhere else, perhaps someone could point me in the right direction? 

I am seeking information about UTIs/cysts etc and also looking for advice generally on what to feed guinea pigs when they are ill - any advice would be really gratefully received as my guinea pig is in pain and I'm quite concerned about him.

I noticed a couple of days ago that one of my pigs, Panda, was squeaking oddly (like a hoarse/painful sounding squeak) and was worried but not sure what to do. I checked him over and he looked externally fine - eating well etc. But I discovered that he was passing blood (and looked like a lot) at 11pm yesterday, so took him to an emergency vet. On examination it turns out he has ulcers externally but his bladder apparently didn't feel blocked. She thinks he may have a cyst or infection internally though, and she prescribed antibiotics (Baytril) and painkillers (gave him an injection of each and then gave me some to give orally for 5 days). 

I have separated Panda from his companion Bailey (on vet's advice) and put them in cages next to each other (indoors), to monitor Panda. He is still passing blood - the amount varies - and squeaking a lot every time he urinates so is clearly still in pain (perhaps the painkillers have worn off now - but the vet said to give him the oral dose in the evenings so I guess there is nothing I can do for the pain at the moment). He is eating well though and is active.

This morning I have been researching UTIs and read online that excess calcium is bad in these situations - does anyone know if there are foods I should avoid? I have also heard that honey can help with bladder problems - does anyone have experience of feeding honey to a guinea pig? 

I am also a bit nervous about how to administer the oral medicine later today without stressing him out unduly.. Should I wrap him in a towel?

The vet said I should get him checked again Thurs or Fri but in the meantime any ideas on things I can do to help Panda get better would be super appreciated! Thanks in advance


----------



## Kaynine (Jul 20, 2012)

If your guinea pig has a uti the antibiotics should kick in soon. Give him fresh food and water each day, don't leave food lying around in the cage as this will encourage further bacteria. Encourage him to drink plenty (easier said than done). Try putting a little unsweetened cranberry juice in his water bottle mixed with water. If he doesn't drink a lot give him fresh food with a high water content such as cucumber, apple etc. Not easy to administer drops to a gp especially is he uncooperative. One way I tried was to wrap my gp in a towel or small blanket, gently turn him onto his back on your knee and administer the drops that way. Sometimes easier if you have help. Hope he's soon better. You may be better joining the guineapig forum where there are many experienced people to offer advice.


----------



## CavieCrazie (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for the response - I took your advice about the towel and also offered him bits of cucumber (a favourite!) in between mouthfuls of medicine - he wasn't too impressed but managed to get him to take it. It looks like there is less blood in his urine this evening than earlier today, so that's good.
Good idea, will take a look at the guinea pig Forum - also will try and get hold of some cranberry juice tomorrow to give that a go. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

It might be bladder stones that he has, has your vet suggested a scan because I think that a scan is the only way they can diagnose them?
When my piggies have been ill I've bought critical care from the vets and syringe fed them with it or you can mash something like Super Burgess guinea pig pellets up with hot water. This is usually when they won't eat for themselves though.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I wouldn't seperate him from his cage mate as when they are feeling poorly they need company from their friends. Also being boys you may not be able to put them back together once seperated. Here is a link to the guinea pig forum, you will get good advice on there
The Guinea Pig Forum


----------



## CavieCrazie (Jan 4, 2013)

I moved the cage to somewhere quieter in the house yesterday and put the two pigs back together which seemed to make them both very happy 
The vet did suggest that a scan might be needed if there is no improvement - but so far he seems to be responding to the antibiotics pretty well: there is a lot less blood and squeaking now, and he is eating well, so fingers crossed it won't turn out to be anything more serious.
Thank you for the link to the GP forum, and thanks all for the help and advice!


----------



## Kaynine (Jul 20, 2012)

Glad your little fella is feeling better. Some guinea pigs (like humans) can be prone to uti's, so keep an eye on him. My pig loves cucumber and celery and this can be a good way of getting fluid into them if they don't drink a lot.


----------



## CavieCrazie (Jan 4, 2013)

Unfortunately he seems to have taken a bit of a turn for the worse this evening  he's squeaking very loudly when pooping, a lot of the time squeaking for ages and nothing happening, and he's kind of arching and wriggling like he's in pain. He has been particularly ill for the last hour-ish. He's sort of half interested in food (trying cucumber at the moment), but not eating when he's squeaking/wriggling - as he's clearly in a lot of pain. I am keeping a close eye on him but not really sure what to do.. Fingers crossed it's just a bad patch and he'll improve again soon. Not sure whether to ring the emergency vet again..


----------



## Kaynine (Jul 20, 2012)

Get him to the vets asap. Let us know how he gets on.


----------



## CavieCrazie (Jan 4, 2013)

Went to the emergency vet in the end as he clearly couldn't wait until morning and really didn't look well - by the time we got there and were seen he was obviously in agony poor thing. She felt his bladder and it was fit to burst - after an ultrasound and xray he was found to have bladder sludge and it was flushed (under anaesthetic so pretty risky for him). Luckily he woke up alright and I have been syringe feeding him Oxbow Critical Care every couple hours since on vets advice.

So a sleepless night for all but he looks like he might recover and it'll all be worth it of course if he is running about happily again soon. Vet says I will have to put him on a low calcium diet with no alfafa-based foods - will be searching the guinea pig forum for advice on this but if anyone has ideas/tips on things to avoid and things I can give him safely, please do let me know


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Have you looked on the guinea pig forum. If you search bladder sludge you will find threads that give lots of information and advice. I hope your piggie gets well soon


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

completley agree with wind1. the guinea pig forum is full of really helpful people who know all about this. it really is worth taking a look. hope he is better soon xx


----------



## Kaynine (Jul 20, 2012)

Keep the fluids going as much as you can, cucumber etc. Also the unsweetened cranberry juice, just a little in his water. Keep up the fluid regime even when he is better as he might be prone to uti's etc.


----------



## CavieCrazie (Jan 4, 2013)

He had been nibbling some cucumber and butter lettuce today  and has been using his water bottle a bit (sometimes it works to hold it up to him so he doesn't have to walk to it). It is getting just about impossible to syringe feed him as he gains strength and gets more lively and feisty! I have been hunting in the supermarkets for unsweetened Cranberry juice but sadly it all seems to have added sugar! I have some Cranberry, Elderflower and Raspberry tea in the house (Twinings)... but that's probably not suitable? 

Today I bought some probiotic to add to the water because apparently the antibiotics can be harsh on their digestive systems.. He is still squeaking in pain a bit: I'm hoping that'll subside soon.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

I sprinkle probiotic onto cucumber when I use it rather than putting it in the water bottle, that way you can be sure they are actually taking it. If its in the water bottle and they're not drinking much they wont be getting it


----------

